# new keepers from Stoughton, WI with robber and queen issues



## kaybee (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello, new keepers here. My son and I decided to keep bees as a homeschooling project, and have learned much and had fun. about 3 weeks ago we realized that robber bees had invaded, and we were losing our honey. We decided to rescue what we had, taking the comb and all from 3 of the 4 supers. We put back the frames for the bees to clean up, then put on a robber screen to try to prevent the further robbing. Here's what we noticed: 1. There was absolutely NO brood - the queen must have been gone for some time. 
2. While many bees are coming in with pollen, there are still lots milling around, trying to find a way in.
3. Before we put on the robber screen, we discovered a large grouping of bees under the screened bottom board. They are still there.

So, here are some questions: Should we assume that the bees getting in are part of the hive? What are those bees below the hive doing there? Should be attempt to remove those outside bees and install them in the hive (they were outside when we put on the screen, so maybe they can't figure out how to get back in??). Should be attempt to requeen the hive so that we can build brood to overwinter? 

thanks for any help!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome KB! Bees under a screened bottom board are usually from poor design. Cover the front of the screened bottom board and they will not be as prone to go under the screen. The little brown board in the photo is what I am talking about.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/September2009 006.jpg


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

How do you know it was robbing? Just want to make sure you haven't reduced the entrance for nothing. It sounds like you could be honeybound too, when you say no brood, is it because you have empty cells or is it because all the frames are now filled with nectar or pollen.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 26, 2012)

We first noticed bees burying themselves in the comb taking the honey, fighting with approaching bees at the entrance, and loss of 1/2 the honey. Cells are empty especially in the brood box.


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like you may be queenless, did you see eggs or the queen? A great resource in our area is the Dane County Beekeepers Association (www.madbees.org). Visit the website and sign up for the news list. They meet on the first Tuesday of the month, these are great folks and very welcoming to new beekeepers.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't see any eggs or the queen, so I think you're right. Thanks for the invite - I am planning to attend.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welome to the forum kaybee


----------

